# Extended Sizes



## BigBeautifulMe (Feb 10, 2007)

Okay, first of all, my rant from a Clubhouse thread, copied and pasted here:

I was so excited when I first joined that there was a clothing thread here. I thought "finally! People who go through the same things I do!" But it hasn't turned out that way. It is so depressing to me to see thread after thread of "look at this awesome piece of clothing!" when just about every vendor doesn't even come close to carrying my size. It just seems like there are SO many more options for women that are 4X and under - and very little for those of us who fall above that range. It's almost like being out in the "real world," being bombarded with adorable fashion you will never own because it never comes in your size. It almost makes me wish there was a separate 5X+ Clothing thread. Am I the only one that sees the huge discrepancy in fashion available for those over a 30/32?

AFG suggested I share this with everyone, so there it is. There were a few other women in the Clubhouse that agreed with me - so I'm starting this thread. 

How would all of you feel about including size measurements in your post subjects? Like, if you're starting a thread about an adorable dress, how about "Adorable Lane Bryant Dress 1x-3x" ?

This might help alleviate the problem a little. Additionally, perhaps we can use this thread to post really cute things we found in extended sizes (5X+). Ladies who aren't extended sizes, if you happen to notice that something you find is offered in extended sizes, please share it here, so that us SSBBWs know where to look for it! 

What do y'all think? I'd really like to have a discussion about this.


----------



## mossystate (Feb 10, 2007)

While I can still wear a lot of what is mentioned in some threads, I will certainly keep my eye out for larger than 4X sizes.And I am not talking about sites where their '4X' is a missy size 8:doh: 

I think providing more info is a great thing.So many times I read "oh, I am sure it will fit you", when I know no way in hell it will.

I am going to be hunting for clothing, this afternoon(online).I will come back from the hunt...info gathered.


----------



## Mia Davina (Feb 10, 2007)

mossystate said:


> While I can still wear a lot of what is mentioned in some threads, I will certainly keep my eye out for larger than 4X sizes.And I am not talking about sites where their '4X' is a missy size 8:doh:



OH EM GEE! Size 8! That's like, so huge man! I myself an a size 28, much MUCH more desirable. *snicker*


:huh: I blame it on the enviga


----------



## SamanthaNY (Feb 10, 2007)

I wasn't aware that people were upset and discussing this in the clubhouse. Seems like I'm guilty of a lot of these things... 

Sorry - won't happen again.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Feb 10, 2007)

I must say in the US I had very little trouble finding things in my size...and Im an American 5x-7x depending on cut etc.

My fav places to buy from where kingsize direct for jeans and some screen print t shirt....also long sleeve dress shirts that I tie in a knot in front over and bra tank top... I also used to get some shirts from Lane Bryant catalogue...but not so much...they are now starting to sell larger sizes though. And to shop shop in....I used to go to Cathrines and Dahles....both of which were in Boise.

Now that I am in the Uk...things are harder. The sizingis a bit off and doesn't include X's, lol....I have to assume Im about a 40? who knows. Though I did go into Evans the other day and picked up a couple of cute stretchy tops.

Oh yeah....and Kmart...I know cheap ghetto white trash, what have you....but I have gotten a lot of good strech capris & aerobic stretch pants in size 3x....I even have one pair in a 2x and Im a 76 inch waist and 81 inch hips and they fit compfy. I also have gotten 3x bra tank tops/shells from there and for $10 you just cant beat it...and cos they are 3x they show off my curvesand clevage quite nicely. 

Also in Kmart I have worn their OSFM (one size fits most) screen shirts as T shirts....and I get asked all the time where I got my Betty Boop, Seasame Street, and Pink Pather T-Shirts.....I got them at Kmart...in the night gown section, lol...I don't admit that much cos Im a snob....but a sister asking formy secrets...shall get my secrets!

I buy my undies at Walmart, lol....Just My Size....usually athletic ones cos they have a stonger waist band...

Those are my tricks. I will add my stats just so you know where I am coming from.

Height 5'10"
Weight 560ish
Chest 72
Waist 76
Hips 81

I hope this helps someone somewhere. When I find good UK finds I will definatley give heads up.

Don't know if I even posted this in the right place...but it might help someone


----------



## mossystate (Feb 10, 2007)

I took it that the frustration was with the manufacturers and the stores who claim to carry such a huge range of 'plus sizes'.

I think the mentioning the sizes straight away can help.If women who wear size 3X or smaller want to talk about their great finds, I think that is good.No need to take what the OP said so personal.There is room enough on this board for all to rummage through the racks(somewhere, Jack Skellington just perked-up).I am all belly and I can't wear much of what is shown out here, well I could, but I am not into the ultra-snug look.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Feb 10, 2007)

No, no, no, Sam - there's no "blame" to be given out. You're just posting what you're excited about - which is perfectly wonderful. There are tons of BBW around here that are your size, I'm sure, and love to see your posts.  There's no way I would ever want _less_ info or _less_ excitement around here.  

Please keep posting! It would be helpful, as I said, though, if everyone would try to put size ranges in their post subjects. That's all I'm asking.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Feb 10, 2007)

Supersize clothes are not easy to find. If I wanted to wear dress slacks and long flowing shirts in bold prints, it would be easier. I have had mixed luck with the following 

*MIB - makingitbig.com* - I at one time had an entire closet full from them, loved almost everything they did. Not so much anymore. I just filled out a survey for them, and let them know that Boxy and Sturdy are things to describe a Volvo, not a line of clothes. I do buy their pants, and would recommend them for the belly-rific folks that don't mind elastic waist bands but need something semi dress to wear to work. Their tie dye shirts are also wonderful, if you can stand paying $65 for a t-shirt. I am also a skirted swim suit kind of gal, and have two from them that I love. Easy to wear, and comfortable for me (their sexy quotient is very low)

*Catherine's- retail store.* I am out of most of their sizes, but every once in a while I hit it lucky with some of their 5xs and size 34 clothes. The Liz and Me line can run roomy. The Maggie Barnes collection has also started doing 5x and 34 much more frequently. I have a few shirts that are part of my work wear rotation. Yes, they are polyester, yes they are stuffy, but hey, the copier at work doesn't care and I'm supposed to look boring. 

*Zaftique* - online - had good luck and bad luck. The 6z size fits me in some things but not others. Beware yet again the polyester. Many here, including myself, have had problems with their products, and customer service. If you really like it give it a try, but you may have trouble with returns or quality. 

*Discount Retailers *I agree with BBSSBW on this one, good place to find layering items. I know it may say it is a size 26/28 but sometimes I will try it on just to see. It may or may not work. 

*Big on Batik *I have three items from there, two shirts, and one dress. I love them all. The fabric they use is fun and feels great. 

*Generous Fashions *I have a sweater from him, and just love it to pieces, but it is the only thing he makes that would fit me. I spoke to the designer when I bought the sweater and he said he did not really think he would go past a 5x. 

*Plain t-shirts in a 6x- *I also have a source for T-shirts in a 6x, that are reasonable, somewhere under 12 bucks. Just plain old cotton shirts in a variety of colors. Yard work kind of stuff. 



I would love to know everyone's secret shopping places for the supersized.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Feb 10, 2007)

I agree that there's a huge discrepency. You are corect to say that they are more choices for 4x and under, because the reality is that most designers (that are mainstream) don't like doing plus, let alone supersizes. The way that plus size women are treated when it comes to fashion is a joke - we get the tiniest sections in the back or better yet, in the basements of major department stores. It's almost dehumanizing the regard that some designers have for us fatties.

As a woman who is plus sized, yet not supersized, I feel the plight, but not nearly as bad (IMO) as someone who is larger. I would also venture to say that it's not that there isn't any cute clothing in supersizes, but it might have something to do with those women who are supersizes, not neccessarily posting their finds...maybe. I will say, that if I'm excited about something I've just purchased, I will post it - so maybe we can all do that...something else I was thinking about, as I love reading reviews of what other fat women have scored.

As a side, my partner's mother is around a 30/32 and up, depending on the cut and she always finds gorgeous gorgeous things.


----------



## MissToodles (Feb 10, 2007)

I guess I can emphasized the importance of accessories to pull a look together. While a lot of clothing may not fit me, scarves, necklaces, rings do. I don't even spend a lot of money on these types of things. I either buy on mega clearance racks, find really good deals on ebay or sometimes hit the luck of the draw. 

As much as some may groan here, the Lane Bryant & Roaman's catalogs have greatly improved throughout the years. Sure some of the items aren't the best quality, but they do carry cute things at times. I have a shirt that is still in great shape 4 years later. 

EP- curvz-ahead on ebay sells MIB stuff at really decent prices, especially if you look at their seconds page. Often the flaws are so minor that it's worth the deeply discounted price. I tend to stick to their skirts because they fit into a more "professional" wardrobe.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Feb 10, 2007)

I was at the mall today with my snotty little nose pressed up against windows, and yes, Lane Bryant's stuff is BETTER. I didn't know it was LB until I passed the door. The one I remember from childhood could have been called MuuMuu Caftan Super Blowout. 

Whoever starts a classy, trendy line of supersize clothes for the 18 to 30 crowd is going to be a rich bitch. That's all I'm saying.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Feb 10, 2007)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> I was at the mall today with my snotty little nose pressed up against windows, and yes, Lane Bryant's stuff is BETTER. I didn't know it was LB until I passed the door. The one I remember from childhood could have been called MuuMuu Caftan Super Blowout.
> 
> Whoever starts a classy, trendy line of supersize clothes for the 18 to 30 crowd is going to be a rich bitch. That's all I'm saying.



I always wanted to start my own store for SSBBWs, I was going to have specific sections....like JR's and Professional and Occasions etc...and I was going to have lots of cushy benches to sit on....but that was a dream I once had....doubt it will ever see the light of day.


----------



## mossystate (Feb 10, 2007)

I am 44 and I want classy.I do not want tents and loud florals or rhinstones on top of fringe.I find there are a few more choices for younger, 'trendier' fat females.I am in limbo.


----------



## ripley (Feb 10, 2007)

I have a few eBay stores I like, that go into extended sizes. This one has sizes up to 9x. This one looks to only go to 3 or 4X, but the sizing is weird, you have to look at the things individually...it was say in the description "tag says 5X, our size 1/2X". Try this one too...for 6X stuff and occasionally bigger sizes too. This one has stuff to 7X.

Not all of the stuff on each of those is a winner. But some are cute, some really cute. I can't stress enough the willingness to poke around on eBay. Just put 8X or whatever in your search (and then click on women's sizes, not kids sizes) and see what comes up.


Hope this helps.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Feb 10, 2007)

THANKS RIPLY! am loving some of this stuff! 

My one and only EBAY clothes purchase from from the lady who did this top 

BABYDOLL

I have two of them that I love. Both of mine have little cap sleeves not straps, but her stuff changes all of the time. Cute, summery, reminded me of some of my shirts as a young'un. They are also very long and are good with capris or leggings (yes I went there  )


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Feb 10, 2007)

Thanks for all the great replies so far, everyone.

I have to admit I'm a big Zaftique fan. Here's a picture of me in their pink Gala dress this summer (not the best picture of me, but it's the only one of me in this dress so far):


----------



## MissToodles (Feb 10, 2007)

Two more places:

www.sizequeenclothing.com bought a lot of my skirts/dresses when she had a trunk sale in her house dec '05. Great quality.

another punky place that I haven't ordered from but heard great things about, I've also seen their handy work in person, and the dresses look extremely well constructed:

http://www.motherwit.com/dieselfemmewear/


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Feb 10, 2007)

EP, I love that top. I just e-mailed the seller to ask her if she was going to be making more with cap sleeves anytime soon. I love it, but I'll need to wear a bra with it.


----------



## Mia Davina (Feb 10, 2007)

mossystate said:


> I am 44 and I want classy.I do not want tents and loud florals or rhinstones on top of fringe.I find there are a few more choices for younger, 'trendier' fat females.I am in limbo.





A-FREAKIN-MEN!!! Because I don't already call enough attention to myself, let's but a HUGE flower over my middle that might as well scream "LOOK AT ME!"


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Feb 10, 2007)

I just spent an hour editing that post. Forgot about the 30 minute limit. Oops. So I'm reposting, this time with measurements, and one added link. 

Alright, I'm going to share my whole "Supersize" shopping list with you girls - lol. Get ready!

*Places I have ordered from:*

Lane Bryant Catalog (now called Woman Within) - up to 69" bust, 61" waist, 71" hips (though I have slightly larger hips than that and their largest size pant still fits just fine)
Roamans - up to 73" bust, 65" waist, 75" hips
Silhouettes - up to 70" bust, 60" waist, 72" hips
Making it Big - up to 71" bust, 70" waist, 77" hips
Big on Batik - up to 70" bust, 60" waist, 80" hips
Junonia - up to 66" bust, 58" waist, 70" hips
Ulla Popken - up to 63" bust, 60" waist, 71" hips
Barb's Large and Lovely - up to 76" bust, 65" waist, 100" hips (up to 80" hips in most items)
E.R. Moore - Supersize Graduation Gowns (and choir robes, too). No size chart on their site, but they made a grad gown for me in my size and didn't charge extra. I was about a 65" hip at that point, and definitely pear-shaped.
Love Your Peaches - Where I bought my sexy supersize halter bikini.  And the owner, Joy, is the nicest person in existence. - up to 70" bust, 68" waist, 76" hips.
Mr. Sportswear - I really liked the Goddess T-shirt, so ordered it in a 6X. It was definitely snug around the abdomen, so if you're all tummy, be forewarned.  No size chart here, either.


*Places I haven't shopped at yet but which have supersizes:*
Big Girl Gear - up to 77" bust, 78" waist, 96" hips
Baby Becoming (Plus and Supersize Maternity Clothes!) - up to 70" hip.
Hyde Park Ink - up to 82" t-shirt circumference. 
Peggy Lutz Well, *I* can't afford to shop here, but maybe you can.  - up to 70" bust, 78" waist, 83" hips
Sanctuarie - Couldn't find a size chart, but claim to go up to 9X, and I've heard others say they're pretty true to size.
Sydney's Closet - Prom, formal wear, bridal! Really pretty stuff. - up to 77" bust, 68" waist, 80" hips


----------



## ripley (Feb 10, 2007)

EvilPrincess said:


> THANKS RIPLY! am loving some of this stuff!



Anything for you, hot stuff! 

I might even share my super-secret ones, if you PM!


----------



## MissToodles (Feb 10, 2007)

I thought someone here might know, but where can one find (if possible) a cherry print dress in a 5x? I've been searching for eons.

ETA: BBE, I missed your photo. The dress looks really pretty on you.


----------



## Sandie S-R (Feb 10, 2007)

Don't forget me...

Our regular site is being revamped and new designs will be going up, but you can buy at our ebay store for now, and we have sizes that go up to a 78" bust, and 100" hips.

My Ebay Store ~ designs by Sandie

http://stores.ebay.com/designs-by-Sandie?refid=A


----------



## Mia Davina (Feb 10, 2007)

I just have to say, this woman (model for makingitbig.com) is gorgeous.







I think that of most of their models, but something about this woman really sticks out to me.


----------



## Mia Davina (Feb 10, 2007)

also thought I'd put in.... Jon bought me one of the satin long robes in 3x/4x and well... it's more like 1x/2x... so right now, it's just kind of lookin' pretty hanging on the corner of my folding screen


----------



## EvilPrincess (Feb 11, 2007)

Hoodies up to 10xt

Haven't ordered from this place, but I like that they have the tall sizes up to the 10X on these and the t-shirts. 


Mia,

Are you talking about the MIB satin robe? I have two, and the sizing was completely off! What was pictured in the catalog was a mid calf robe. I have the largest size and it is very short, and just big enough. I was very disappointed.


----------



## rainyday (Feb 11, 2007)

Mia Davina said:


> I just have to say, this woman (model for makingitbig.com) is gorgeous.


Mia, I always think that when I'm looking through the catalog, too. She makes every outfit she wears look gorgeous.


And a couple other sources:


www.pluswoman.com has really nice tees in a fabric that isn't flimsy and cheap. For some reason the fabrics they show clothes made in often look terrible, but if you look through their fabric swatches there are usually better choices. A lot of it is shapeless stuff, but I get a few basics there. They go to 10X, I believe.

Also, www.jcpenney.com carries to 5X in a few things. The only things I've purchased have been knit cotton tank tops and turtlenecks, but their prices for those kinds of layering basics are cheaper than other places and they're not synthetic fibers. I'm more like a 7X or 8X and the knit 5X's fit me.

I didn't see www.Silhouettes.com mentioned either. Also to 5X in some things.


----------



## moonvine (Feb 11, 2007)

EP, I also cannot afford to shop at Peg Lutz, but I find her stuff on Ebay, so I have a closet full of it. I adore it.

BBM, you left our our own Persephone in your list of supersize clothing vendors:


I find her clothing reasonable *for custom clothing made especially for you* and she will make it in any size above a size 14, as far as I know.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Feb 11, 2007)

I think this is great idea--the idea of posting more info about clothes. I generally try to be pretty specific but I will definitely keep this in mind in the future.

I tend to straddle the BBW/SSBBW (more SS) clothing world--that's my particular curse--so I pay a lot of attention to sizing. Most anything structured at Lane Bryant (the store) doesn't fit me. Too big for 4x land, especially on the bottom. But after that I never know really what will fit me--sometimes I'll get into a smaller size than I expected, sometimes a 5x won't fit. And because so much of what I buy is online, it's even harder to know what's goin on and I find the hassle of sending/exchanging really a drag, to the point where I let things go sometimes and I can't afford that.

That's why I think this is a great idea. Information! I have generally found the Dim clothing threads helpful for navigating all the baffling differences in clothing out there--can be so hard to bushwack through catalogs and stuff and know what's what.

That's the main reason I've been a little frustrated as well with the "I know it will fit you too" thing myself recently. I just want to figure out what's going to work! [I have also had some of the reaction of feeling a bit excluded: can be a bummer, for whatever reason, plus that phrase is too reminiscent of what skinny friends would say to me back in the day--when it was hopelessly untrue but they thought they were being nice. Ungh. Among other fat girl triggers.] But the real frustration is really only 'cause I want info!

I just mean...yes. Count me in.  This shouldn't be too big a deal, methinks. Just a lil extra info to include. Very sensible. I like the idea of everybody here feeling excited about what they post about/the clothes they get, smaller, bigger, whatever. All of it. Everybody. That little extra info will definitely help. We gotta help each other navigate retail, right? 

p.s. I am so glad Junonia has pants in 5x & 6x. Wish they just had more.


----------



## Carol W. (Feb 11, 2007)

Well, here's my two cents: 

First I'll give my personal stats: 5'5", bust 62, waist 58, hips 72. Definitely into supersize territory! I'm 56 so probably older than many of you, retired, and restricted to long skirts, dresses and jumpers due to damage from lymphedema and erysipelas. (a form of cellulitis, it leaves VERY nasty scars)

The backbone of my wardrobe comes from the Lane Bryant catalog. I know many people are turned off by them, but they fit my body, purse and personal style better than practically anyone. I LIKE empire waists-I know many do not-and pretty floral prints. Most of their stuff comes down to my ankles and that's perfect for me. I do understand that for anyone in a very urban/corporate setting, the majority of their selections are not suitable. But for someone like me, no longer working and living in a very rural area, they're perfect, and their stuff holds up very well for me. This is where I get most of my underwear, outerwear, and nightwear as well. I just received a long black gypsy knit skirt for $22.99, and it's beautiful. 

I have lovely clothes from Plus Woman, Silhouettes, and Love Your Peaches. Not nearly as many as I'd like! due to pittance pension, but what I have I treasure. Love Your Peaches, incidentally, is now having a great winter sale. 

I also happen to be a goth. Selections are limited when you're a supersized goth! But I have gotten great stuff, as reasonably priced as you will find any goth clothing, at Sanctuarie and Garb the World. Two other places that will make really gorgeous stuff for supersizes are Persephone, (plus she is incredibly nice) and Rose Mortem. Rose is supposed to be bringing out gothic coats soon, and it's my dream to own a velvet gothic coat. So I'm watching and waiting....! I have also bought many "gothy" items from LB, like the gypsy skirt I mentioned above, and black hoodies, dresses, tops, etc.


----------



## rainyday (Feb 11, 2007)

Forgot Tracey's site on my list. She made me a lovely velvet gown last year to my measurements and had no problem fitting me. I'll see if I can take a picture this week. www.beabea.co.uk

I like the idea of including stats with our recommendations for reference because sizing varies so widely at this upper end of clothes. Mine are 67-54-79.


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 11, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Love Your Peaches - Where I bought my sexy supersize halter bikini.  And the owner, Joy, is the nicest person in existence. - up to 70" bust, 68" waist, 76" hips.





Just a note that the owner of Love Your Peaches is _Janelle_ and you're right, BBMe, she is the bestest.... she's a sweetie.


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 11, 2007)

MissToodles said:


> I thought someone here might know, but where can one find (if possible) a cherry print dress in a 5x? I've been searching for eons.
> 
> ETA: BBE, I missed your photo. The dress looks really pretty on you.



I have one from Torrid (little halter type) in a 4x stretch poplin and it "just" fits me (54-58-73)... it's sort of a-line ish. 

It's not the norm, but amazingly enough some of their stuff is REALLY big relatively speaking.

For instance, I put on this coat last night - it's all stretchy and the arms were actually room to spare (not stretched over my arm fat, just fit like a normal arm). I tried on the 4x that someone was wearing. I'm seriously considering picking it up. 

I wasn't able to button it double breasted as shown in the picture, but it's actually got a lining inside that I'd probably zip out and just use it as a spring/fall jacket.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Feb 11, 2007)

Oops, you're right, thanks AnnMarie!  I saw "live with Joy" on that home page and typed "Joy" instead of Janelle. lol

Anybody I didn't include on my list, I didn't include because I didn't know about them! So if you find anyone left off, yes, please post them! Thanks! 

Moonvine, Persephone's dresses are just beautiful.

And so are BeaBea's. Just gorgeous stuff. Now I just need to find a sugar daddy so I can afford it all.


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Feb 11, 2007)

I'm also one on the border between BBW and SSBBW. My problem with wearing 28s is generally my thighs which make me somewhere between a pear and an hourglass... a p-ourglass perhaps?

I've gotten some clothes from typical mall stores that fit snuggly at the "right" size, and some that have room for me and a friend. I've gotten 2X shirts at some stores that look and fit better than my normal 4 or 5X [for the girls]. I also have a pair of beloved yoga pants [see the thread about RIP favorite clothes] that have enough room and stretch that they'd likely fit any woman on this board if you didn't do up the drawstring. They were 26/28s from Lane Bryant.

I guess my point to this is that you'll find the most surprising things in the most surprising places. Perhaps a key is to look for threads that discuss items running big [ie. Old Navy tank tops] and see what will work for you. I've found it's all about cut and fabric for me. I've tried on jeans technically 4 sizes too large that I couldn't get past my knees because the legs were way too small.

I understand the hopefulness with which one can go shopping [at any size] to come home entirely frustrated with nary a purchase in sight, so I'm all for helping our fat sisters find those perfect items!


----------



## Mia Davina (Feb 11, 2007)

EvilPrincess said:


> Mia,
> 
> Are you talking about the MIB satin robe? I have two, and the sizing was completely off! What was pictured in the catalog was a mid calf robe. I have the largest size and it is very short, and just big enough. I was very disappointed.



Yeah... It was supposed to be floor length 3x/4x which would JUST fit me back when Jon got it for me. When I got it, not only was it only knee length, but it won't even come close to wrapping around me.


----------



## Mia Davina (Feb 11, 2007)

rainyday said:


> Mia, I always think that when I'm looking through the catalog, too. She makes every outfit she wears look gorgeous.



Good, so I'm not the only one that she strikes. I can't even say what it is that draws me to her, but she is gorgeous!


----------



## MissToodles (Feb 11, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> I have one from Torrid (little halter type) in a 4x stretch poplin and it "just" fits me (54-58-73)... it's sort of a-line ish.
> 
> It's not the norm, but amazingly enough some of their stuff is REALLY big relatively speaking.
> 
> ...



Was the dress a recent purchase? Is it halter style? Do you have experience with any other Torrid dresses? I have three torrid shirts that still fit me, so I guess it makes sense that a dress or two has the potential to fit also. I guess the only for me to find out is to go to a Torrid. One advantage to shopping in person in nys is that we don't have sales tax for clothes under $110.


----------



## MissToodles (Feb 11, 2007)

two more links:

By Rodesigns only has swimsuits up on her website. I'm still waiting for the club wear link to become functional.

The second link is someone who will custom make skirts to your own measurments:

Black Rayne


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Feb 12, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Thanks for all the great replies so far, everyone.
> 
> I have to admit I'm a big Zaftique fan. Here's a picture of me in their pink Gala dress this summer (not the best picture of me, but it's the only one of me in this dress so far):



omg SO gorgeous! And the police waiting in the background to arrest you for hotness overload!

I want your dress, I have nowhere to wear it but Id twirl in my living room and generally be a fairy.


----------



## SocialbFly (Feb 12, 2007)

i am 6 ft tall and 450...i love love love junonia, i have to say their boot flare pants are soooo flattering, and their material is more of a matte, so it doesnt show all the spots i am not happy with...and they come in tall sizes as well...


----------



## Brenda (Feb 13, 2007)

I have been all over the map size wise. Currently I am a 22 and the best thing about being that size IMO is not having to pay an arm and a leg to get classic clothing. My favorite place to shop is the sale's rack at Talbot's. At 6'0 the pants are long enough and so are the arms which is pretty amazing. 

When I was a size 32 I most resented the high prices and low quality of the clothing available to me. 

Brenda


----------



## ashmamma84 (Feb 13, 2007)

Ok, I don't know if it's been posted, but the secret of really fashionable women (skinny or fat) - accessories! A super stylish woman could make a great fitting tee and jeans look fab with the proper accessories. Remember, we are big ladies, so dainty pieces would get lost in all of our splendor. 

The same holds true for handbags - plus size and super size women shouldn't carry smaller bags...it's like a very big woman in a tiny hat - DON'T! I just looks funny. I have bought really cute jewelry from the typical fat girl stores - Lane Bryant, Torrid, Fashion Bug. And, to be honest, I buy my shoes anyplace that sells a wide - when you've got fat feet, sometimes the pickin' is slim but I always manage to look like a fashionable fattie.

I would also suggest going through your closet and taking note of what you have and what you don't, that way when you are ready to purchase items, you are shopping for a cause (so to speak). For me, a wardrobe staple is having plenty of camisoles and tanks - these can be layered under sweaters in the fall and spring or worn by themselves in the warmer months. Also take into account what you do for a living - if you are a student, chances are you aren't going to need to splurge on several suits, but maybe a great pair of denim or other style of casual pant will be worth it, because it's what you will spend most of your time in. 

INVEST IN A TAILOR! It's a fat girls friend - when you are buying off the rack, most cuts are mass produced so nothing ever quite fits like it's supposed to, so make friendly with a great tailor because no matter how expensive an item is, it looks mighty cheap if it doesn't fall correctly. I'm a petite plus size woman, so that means that I have to hem alot of my pants - I no longer shop with the mindset that if it doesn't come in petite I can't wear it. I buy what I like and chop off about 3 to 4 inches. LOL

Most of all, fashion is about what feels good to you - if you love your cleavage, play it up! If you love your legs, show them! It's not about hiding in tents and muu muu's - it's about loving our fat shapes and not giving a damn about the people who don't!


----------



## seavixen (Feb 13, 2007)

I'm sure this has already been said many times, but you can find some really great stuff even at places whose sizes top out at anywhere from 26-32. I *love* Torrid for this, because they (like EVERY store should) list their fabric content directly on the product pages, and their sizes are consistently very generous. I have no idea what my measurements are, but they were 64-54-74 last time I checked, and those are definitely no longer accurate, thanks to sitting too much for work. I really don't even want to guess what they are now - lol. Anyway, here are my main sources:

- *Torrid*: GREAT for panties. They definitely run big, and the stretchy ones have plenty of space - I love them. Also excellent for tops and skirts, and probably even some of the really stretchy pants. I also got my favourite swimsuit here. Their 50% off clearance sales are amazing.

- *Lane Bryant*: They carry up to a 32 in many things online, some of which will definitely fit larger. My favourite source for bras, and also excellent for pajamas/sleepwear! You can find some great tops here, as well as pants... for instance, the Modern Knit pants, which are available up to 32 (even tall, and long inseam tall no less) but are super comfy well beyond that sizing. Their sales/coupons tend to be fabulous.

- *Fashion Bug*: I think I would die without 'em. Very affordable, and with excellent prices - probably my favourite place to get tops and skirts that I know are going to fit me well. They have a lot up to 4X, but, again, watch stretch content, and their tops tend to run big - they pretty much fit me perfectly, consistently. I wear a lot of 3X from there, too.

- *Avenue*: The only place I really buy pants these days, aside from an odd pair here and there. They go to 32, but many of their styles (ie Denim Lite) definitely fit well beyond their size charts. Their knit tee tops also tend to fit perfectly on me, and you can catch some great prices on them. I also have to note that Avenue's microfiber string bikini panties have replaced my many Torrid undies as the most comfortable pair of undies I have ever owned, hands down.

- *Everyday discount stores*: Like Walmart, Kmart, and Target - you can find some excellent things at all of these stores, and it really doesn't take a lot of looking. These are excellent places to get cheap sporty items like capris and shorts, and they often have some excellent tops - especially since these stores often carry up to 30 or 32 (4X) now. But I know most of us also squeeze into 26/28s without any problem.  In my experience, Walmart clothes tend to run the biggest, and Target probably the smallest... but I've gotten some really cute tops from Target.

- *Ross and stores like it*: I've found some nice things at these stores too, which generally top out somewhere around 26.... but occasionally go a little bigger or have really stretchy or flowy items! They tend to have excellent prices, and sometimes a great size range in discounted shoes.

- *Roamans/LB catalog*: I don't shop here as much as I used to, but with the abundance of coupons, you can find some decent deals with a pretty fair size range. If you can't find jeans anywhere else, you can probably still find them here - but their inseams tend to run much shorter than average, and their sizing is far from consistent.

General things to note:

- Stretchy pull-on items tend to have more leeway than stretchy button/zip fly, because the waist is designed to be able to go over the hip area without opening - which is nice if you have a big belly or often get the chopped in half feeling from pants. There are some excellent looking, professional/conservative pull-ons out there now from places like Avenue and Lane Bryant that fit well beyond their size charts and you'd never guess were made of stretchy fabric, much less with an elastic waist.

- If you have trouble with bras, bra extenders could possibly be your best friend, and you can get them for pennies at pretty much any sewing store or craft section.

- Sometimes size isn't so much the issue as cut... I can wear a smaller size in higher rise stretch jeans because my hips are so much larger than my waist, whereas my mother can wear a smaller size in low rise stretch jeans because her waist is her larger area. This is because the waist doesn't stretch as much as the hip area, and thus where the waist falls is the determining fit/comfort factor.

- Most stores have great return policies and customer service, and many with physical presences will let you return directly to your local store when you've been shopping online, thus saving any return shipping costs. Experimentation is the BBW and especially SSBBW's friend... you never know what'll fit without trying - just don't let yourself get upset if something doesn't! I've found that most companies will even send you a return label for no-cost returns if your issues are more with the _way_ the items fit (ie, if you expected wider legs, or slimmer legs, or something like that based on their skinny model pictures) to keep you trying their stuff. I've had excellent, EXCELLENT customer service from Avenue, and the LB and Roamans catalog CS tend to be pretty good as well.

Okay, I'm done telling everyone stuff they already know! I love clothes way too much


----------



## liz (di-va) (Feb 14, 2007)

this thread rocks. only problem is resultant crazed shopping jones.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Feb 19, 2007)

Found another eBay seller to add to your "extended sizes" lists, everyone!

http://stores.ebay.com/PINKFROG-PLUS-SIZE-FASHIONS-N-GIFTS

Not much selection right now - but I'm adding her to my fave sellers and keeping my fingers crossed. She sells up to a 9X (which she defines as 94" hips and 86" bust).


----------



## SoVerySoft (Feb 19, 2007)

Here are some things that I bought recently on eBay. I'm about a 6x or 7x (depending on the interpretation of same). I need over 75 inches in bust and hips.

View attachment purplefurcoat.jpg


View attachment multi.jpg


View attachment jacket.jpg


View attachment brown-blkhooded2.jpg


View attachment brown-blkhooded1.jpg​


----------



## SoVerySoft (Feb 19, 2007)

Some more...

View attachment babydoll.jpg


View attachment bluewbb.jpg


View attachment hollywood news.jpg


View attachment animal skin-sm.jpg​


----------



## EvilPrincess (Feb 19, 2007)

m u s t h a v e p u r p l e c o a t 
m u s t h a v e c o a t 

Seriously - care to point me in a direction or let me borrow them? I am about to go in a couple of business trips where I might actually need a coat. 



SoVerySoft said:


> Here are some things that I bought recently on eBay. I'm about a 6x or 7x (depending on the interpretation of same). I need over 75 inches in bust and hips.
> 
> View attachment 15444​
> View attachment 15445​
> ...


----------



## SoVerySoft (Feb 19, 2007)

EvilPrincess said:


> m u s t h a v e p u r p l e c o a t
> m u s t h a v e c o a t
> 
> Seriously - care to point me in a direction or let me borrow them? I am about to go in a couple of business trips where I might actually need a coat.



It is WONDERFUL!!!!!!!!!! I wore it for the first time yesterday - it is lined and so very soft! 

I'll dig up the info and PM ya.


----------



## crazygrad (Feb 19, 2007)

OMG- that kimona sleeved top you posted is awesome, SVS.

(Clunk- that's me hitting you on the head to steal it. Topless SVS on the ground)

I just ordered some stuff from JcPenney and noticed the stuff seemed to be running big. I'll admit- I ordered at the lower end of plus sizes, but if this is the case throughout the plus size range, their cuts for their largest sizes might be generous, as these items seemed to be as well. (I ordered several different styles T shirts from at least 2 different lines, a floaty 2 layer chiffon-like skirt, and a couple of blouses- not all were stretchy fabrics.)

Just an FYI, if you like JCP's stuff, it might be worth a shot.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Feb 19, 2007)

crazygrad said:


> (Clunk- that's me hitting you on the head to steal it. Topless SVS on the ground)



I like to avoid the ground, please, but I can survive topless. Sounds like a photo op for the next SYSFADD.

The top is really cute. If i see others I'll let you know (since mine would be too big for you, thank goodness).


----------



## crazygrad (Feb 19, 2007)

Okay- we can avoid the ground hitting, how bout we get you drunk in a velvet recliner and arrange you in it, topless, with an onyx martini glass? 

Actually- I have a pattern for a blouse topper kinda like that and could probably make something like it with the right fabric and I have coupon for the fabric store... hmm... you might be safe.


----------



## Jes (Feb 19, 2007)

liz (di-va) said:


> I tend to straddle the BBW/SSBBW.




Dirty!


I am frisky like a puppy today. sure to get myself banned any moment...

I really need to work more with doing my jewelry online. I so enjoy doing it, like everyone else here, I think, and it's so much easier to size things (larger) when you make them yourself. How much would it cost to just make someone make me a website? *sigh*


----------



## Mia Davina (Feb 19, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> It is WONDERFUL!!!!!!!!!! I wore it for the first time yesterday - it is lined and so very soft!
> 
> I'll dig up the info and PM ya.



me too, me too! I wanna know who you bought all of those things from. Kudos on having WONDERFUL taste!!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Feb 19, 2007)

Mia Davina said:


> me too, me too! I wanna know who you bought all of those things from. Kudos on having WONDERFUL taste!!



Awww thanks! I'll PM you. Anything in particular that struck your fancy?


----------



## Mia Davina (Feb 19, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> Awww thanks! I'll PM you. Anything in particular that struck your fancy?









the two shawl like tops that this girl is modeling.. and of course... the coat ^_^


----------

